# Set up a master post sign up sheet



## wemeck (Sep 5, 2003)

Set up a master post sign up sheet instead of trying to do a head count of all the actors and crew working on a production, especially when the show is huge. That way you can send a runner or an Assistant Director to check the board to see who is not in yet. That way you can start calling 15 minutes after the call time passed. You will also know who your reliable people are.


----------



## ship (Sep 6, 2003)

Do I read you right? You post a sign in sheet as it were for the cast and crew to sign in for when they get there and it's accurate enough to belive?

Now I know I'm old and this next or second to next generation is by far different than mine because it wouldn't take long for people of my generation to start signing in friends and buddies for them so they are on time or there even if at best such people signed in for but by other people had more wishful thinking than reality in their expected arrival time but wish to be seen as reliable in the management's eyes - especially when on notice. Friends used to cover for friends in these situations but I guess that's not the case now.

In other words, short of some prick ASM going around with the list, how do you know that the people checked in are really there and not as a favor or wishful thinking signed in by someone else as a favor but not really there? Times really have changed or have I missed something?


----------



## TechDirector (Sep 7, 2003)

That is very true ship. In my drama club, it sounds like something like what you mentioned would happen frequently.


----------



## wemeck (Sep 8, 2003)

At both GBS and at SIUC production work, regardless of being academic or "professional," everyone had preset. And in many ways Ship you are right, the ASM would over see the crew and we would just check the board at the 15 minutes past point to start calling people. Sometimes, especially in college, the students would be running late or slept in. I did go to Southern Illinois University at Carbondale. Halloween anyone?

But you are right sometimes people would sign in others, and there would be stiff penalties for being late. We did not do it to be Nazis we did it for the good of the production and because it was a grade or a job.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 8, 2003)

I have personnally never seen a sign in sheet work. We've go the silly hierarchy thing going on which seems to work very well. Basic break down.
SM sets up call for Actors and musicians. Usually by half-hour before curtain.
Crew Chief sets up call for stage crew. Usually 1.5 hours before curtain.
Master Elec, and I set calls for our crew, but have to be done onstage by 1 hour to curtain.
Crews report to their immediate supervisor upon arrival, Supervisors report to the SM when there crews are all there, if someone is late the SM is informed and they try to reach the person.


----------



## wemeck (Sep 8, 2003)

I think the sign in sheet is a reccomendation from the Lawrence A. Stearn books about Stage Management.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 9, 2003)

It might work in certain controlled environments, but overall it usually fails miserably. I even worked for one company with around 40 actors and around 20 some odd techs. About half the people consistantly signed in. As for the rest every once in a while. The SM started warning people, then she started fining people. Finally the board hit the dumpster. If you can't get the people to sign in, you end up having to do a head count anyway. 

Just for the record the, if there is a sign in sheet, I always sign-in.


----------



## ship (Sep 10, 2003)

"Just for the record the, if there is a sign in sheet, I always sign-in."

Boot licker. 

Yes it's good to play by the rules but in some way I usually find myself in the "I'm special way" and don't sign in or do anything else to make people's lives more plesent than mine. I was never so happy as the day I went salery and never had to punch the time clock again, much less account for what I did with my day. On a crew call, I lie. No I won't sign in others, but for myself, it's funny how I would be signing in on time on time even after those that sign in late. Go figure, must have been a long line at the list - Su*# me! 

But the goal of your list isn't in a pay check or value to the crew type way even if five minutes late and I understand. It would be nice to have the sign up sheet to at least cover the bases on those that didn't sign in or have others sign in for them and really are missing, but in value, that ASM torchured body is still much more useful in collecting up bodies.

At work that preson would be receptionest #2 that every morning about a half hour after work starts walks around with a employee list to find out who is in the shop, who is out, and who is late. Used to be I would be getttin constant chirps on the Nextel from her when stuck in traffic - "Where are You and are you coming in". I feel for her in her job, but it's just part of her job in knowing who is here and not. Doing that job is just a matter of getting a feel for who is constantly late but always arrives verses those that are missing. One day I had my head and part of body stuck inside a AC distro I was fixing when I saw her walk by. A few minutes later I got a churp as to where I was - she didn't see me. Sucks to be you but I'll trade if you want my part of the job. 

ASM's, much less stage managers need to learn and get a feel for who is there if they want to function properly as a people manager. Just part of the job. No list much less time clock will feel for that one person responsible for all others in being there.


----------



## megf (Jan 20, 2004)

Not to be argumentative, but...

At every company I've worked for, sign-in sheets have been standard - and respected. Usually they are posted on a place on the callboard that is impossible to miss, like eye-level right in front of the stairwell entrance from the parking garage or on the wall opposite the general access stage door, with a pencil strung to the board nearby. If people don't initial their own names (and only their names, no one else's) the check-in box in highlighted ten to fifteen minutes into call. Sometimes this means that they have to stick around after the reh or performance to clean up and strike; sometimes it just annoys them enough to make them sign themselves in. Call me idealistic, but I have *never* seen a sign-in sheet fail entirely, in almost ten solid years of working in theatre.


----------



## wemeck (Jan 20, 2004)

Accountability and safety are the main reasons behind such a board. I know it is annoying for those of us who practically live at the theater. You know those of us who have that some pillow, blanket, and more than one set of clothes in our locker. Not to mention a travel kit that never leaves the shop.


----------



## Projectionist (Feb 9, 2004)

most of the people i work with are pretty honest, and a sign-sheet usually gets the job done. it's never really been a problem.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 10, 2004)

Projectionist said:


> most of the people i work with are pretty honest, and a sign-sheet usually gets the job done. it's never really been a problem.



I guess it all depends on the quality of the people associated with your college or community theater program. SIUC will let just about anyone with a pulse, and that spells bad news for personal responability.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 26, 2004)

For the beginning of the play, we use the motto "If you're not at pratice and don't tell anyone, you get cut out of anything choreographed that day." Later in working on the play, the remaining people are reliable enough not to need to sign people in.


----------

